# (pro chem) test e 300 & deca 300 - 1st cycle



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

hey guys as some of u know my 1st pin didnt go to well ended up with an abcess possibly didnt go deep enough or the gear was dodgey so got rid of it and used another link who recamennded , 1ml test e 300 & 1ml deca 300 , once a week dont my first pin this morning used inch and half black and it all went well NO PIP OR ABSCESS as of yet lol

do u think this is a good cycle for my first ??


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

id stick with just test mate, i did sust and deca for my 1st injectable cycle and worst choice i ever made, never used deca again since cos of the state it made me, i dont dought it was my inexperience that blew me up but scared me enough not to try it again


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

deca on a first cycle  mate i wish your balls good luck lol deca is a very strong compound prob should of sticking with test or test and dbol but since ur on it u might want to bump up the test to 1.5ml-2ml a week otheerwise u might get Dec D!$k lol some people get it others dont so up to you mate. how long you running it for??


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

oooo what experiance was this ??

ive heard good things from friends about this type of cycle ,

im running a 10 week cycle , why would u say 1.5 test and 0.5 dec ??


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

deca di*k ive heard this mentioned before but what does it actually do ?? turn my 8 inch to 18  make a monsteer of him lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

300ml deca would be great mate with 450-600mgs of test should be nice as long as your gear is on the button that is


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

what u mean my gear is on the bottom ? i done 1 ml test first in the syringe then put 1ml dec in aswell pulled back to allow some air so the juice could mix left about 5 mins pushed the air out and stuck in in my ar*e lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's no hard and fast rule for a cycle like this. Results, and sides, will be person dependant. 1ml of each should be fine for starters. Whatever you go with stick with it. There's nothing worse than chopping and changing stuff every week as you'll never find out what works best for yourself. Keep your diet clean and salt and sugar intake to a minimum to get the best results from the deca.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

SouthernLad said:


> deca di*k ive heard this mentioned before but what does it actually do ?? turn my 8 inch to 18  make a monsteer of him lol


No, deca d1ck is when ya todger stops standing to attention

Rule of thumb is most guys say run twice as much test to deca to stop this happening but I know personally people who have been fine on equal doses etc, like above its dependant on the individual i guess


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

deca d!£k is more like your going to have a hard time getting it to stand mate ha and on the button means if your gear is real dosed right and so on. id personally just do the test on your first cycle mate drop the deca to much to soon take it easy gains come very well  but if your going to stick with the deca get another .5ml-1ml of the test jab again either today or durning the week. i rather pin all long esters on the same day. did u do much research on a first cycle or did you google best mass cycle  lol


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

cheers mate my diets not 100% it never will b but im eating 5 times aday gettin my protein intake enough carbs soo lets see results   im weying 70 kg whats the average weight u put on on a cycle ??


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It will be a good cycle if you make it a good cycle.

Train well and consistently.

Eat enough so your body has extra calories to grow.

Rest properly.

Otherwise you will not be happy with your results.


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

i started a test only cycle but i think i got some dodgey gear and ended up with my glute swelling up and couldnt sit down so i spoke to some friends who do gear and then the matey who i get it of and they all recomended this cycle how much size u recon ill stack ?

im training 5 days a week mon - fri and eating every 2 -3 hours whether it protein shake or a meal


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

SouthernLad said:


> cheers mate my diets not 100% it never will b but im eating 5 times aday gettin my protein intake enough carbs soo lets see results  im weying 70 kg whats the average weight u put on on a cycle ??


every1 is diffrent ul put alot of weight on mate but ul lose alot of it water some muscle (that will be very little as long as your diet is very good and so is training) what pct do you have for this cycle


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

will run nolva for 6 weeks 2 weeks after last jab ?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

i think 4 weeks would be enough mate thats what i do anyway some guys will say diffrent. could try running clomid with that??


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

SouthernLad said:


> i started a test only cycle but i think i got some dodgey gear and ended up with my glute swelling up and couldnt sit down so i spoke to some friends who do gear and then the matey who i get it of and they all recomended this cycle how much size u recon ill stack ?
> 
> im training 5 days a week mon - fri and eating every 2 -3 hours whether it protein shake or a meal


Ahh but are you getting the right nutrients every 2-3 hours? It's not as easy as just grabbing any old food, you need serious amounts of protein, good EFA's and a good dose of carbs, if you want to be big, you have to eat big and keep eating big otherwise once you come off if you revert back to your previous eating habits then the gains will disappear as your body can't support them.

Size you can't say, everyone is different, but the more food you put in, the more chance you have of growth.

As for training 5 days that seems good, but I know plenty lads that said their training was great, then I trained with them and they were nearly puking up, and they realise afterwards they hadn't really been training at all.

You really have to push yourself hard, and again the harder you push the better results.

- - - Updated - - -



SouthernLad said:


> will run nolva for 6 weeks 2 weeks after last jab ?


Clomid and nolva for 4 weeks.

And use hcg on cycle as well, this will make recovery so much easier.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dezw said:


> Ahh but are you getting the right nutrients every 2-3 hours? It's not as easy as just grabbing any old food, you need serious amounts of protein, good EFA's and a good dose of carbs, if you want to be big, you have to eat big and keep eating big otherwise once you come off if you revert back to your previous eating habits then the gains will disappear as your body can't support them.
> 
> Size you can't say, everyone is different, but the more food you put in, the more chance you have of growth.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice in this post.


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

i only thought 6 weeks because of people on here ive seen running it that length , nolva and clomid arnt they the samee ?

id say my protein in take is pretty high ( shakes & chicken )

i eat fruit every day

dairy products used alot cheese - milk

im learning as im going with the whole food thing but im sure my cycle will go SWEEEEEET 

- - - Updated - - -

every ones help and anmswers is much appreciated


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

SouthernLad said:


> i only thought 6 weeks because of people on here ive seen running it that length , nolva and clomid arnt they the samee ?
> 
> id say my protein in take is pretty high ( shakes & chicken )
> 
> ...


I am dubious as to whether you're ready for steroids,your knowledge seems extremely poor on the matter tbh.How much calories do you eat a day?


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

ive done as much research as i can and thats partly the reason ive joined here aswell to get abit more input and help how ever is any one ready for steroids there illegal for a reason  im eating between 3000-4000 a day

im 5ft 8 weighing 70 kg my eatings not done me wrong as of yet i was training natrally for a year and half and im pretty ripped up and put on a fair size in this time


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

SouthernLad said:


> ive done as much research as i can and thats partly the reason ive joined here aswell to get abit more input and help how ever *is any one ready for s there illegal for a reasonsteroid *  * im eating between 3000-4000 a day *
> 
> im 5ft 8 weighing 70 kg my eatings not done me wrong as of yet i was training natrally for a year and half and im pretty ripped up and put on a fair size in this time


They aren't illegal and I'd say 11 stone is tiny to be taking steroids.And you haven't done as much research as you can I'm afraid or you'd know that nolva and clomid are different.I get the impression you're just another one of those people jumping on steroids for a quick fix.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Type your daily diet into www.fitday.com and post up macros (P, F, C) and total cals please.


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

ok maybe i was wrong on that there not illegal to use but are illegal to sell , well to be fair if i was just after a quick fix i would of started these when i first started training ive reach a point now where i dont feel im growing any more i am sticking at the same weight considering i was 9 stoned before i started training ive dont pretty well and feel a little boost would help me with my training and appearance


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

SouthernLad said:


> ok maybe i was wrong on that there not illegal to use but are illegal to sell , well to be fair if i was just after a quick fix i would of started these when i first started training ive reach a point now where i dont feel im growing any more i am sticking at the same weight considering i was 9 stoned before i started training ive dont pretty well and feel a little boost would help me with my training and appearance


Mate if you can't grow past 11 stone natty then your diet is sh!t,i'm sorry to be so blunt but it's true.Steroids aren't 'a little boost' they are powerful hormones,caffeine tabs or jack3d is a little boost.You need to eat more.


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

thats cool mate every one is entitilled to an opinion ,

ive just put in every thing i eat in a day and its coming as 4600 calories and for a 5ft 8 11 stoned man to be eating that is hell of alot of food

4600 cal

190 fat

180 carbs

350 protein


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

u smell a rat ?? mate u dont know sh*t do one ... to much test flying aorund ya system go **** some else of


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

not atall just the fact im new to this if i wanna know things i ask questions to get answers if u dont like what i post then dont read it simples as im not on heere to start argueing but in all fairness all my posts your b*tching about something if u dont wanna see my posts them block me !!! SIMPLE AS Have a good day thanks for your time


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What a great new member to UKM,another lazy pencil neck jumping on gear to look 'hench' at the bar holding a pint.You don't eat 4600 a day or you wouldn't be 11 stone.


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

lol lazy ?? im a groundworker i dig and heavy lift all day then i train 5 nihts a week for an hour and a half i have done this for the past year n a half and u think im lazy im probably more active than u sitting on ya fat ar*e in the officee allday at ya computer

- - - Updated - - -

i put in that www.fitday.com everything i eat and thats what came up some dont mock me u judgemental tw*t DO ONE


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

SouthernLad said:


> lol lazy ?? im a groundworker i dig and heavy lift all day then i train 5 nihts a week for an hour and a half i have done this for the past year n a half and u think im lazy im probably more active than u sitting on ya fat ar*e in the officee allday at ya computer
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i put in that www.fitday.com everything i eat and thats what came up some dont mock me u judgemental tw*t DO ONE


I suppose anyone above 12 stone is fat to you though isn't it?You doing your groundwork from home today?


----------



## SouthernLad (Sep 16, 2012)

look what ever im here to research chat and have a good time .. thanks for the reputation thing appreciated , how about u get on with your life and ill get on ewith mine safe man


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

im 5foot 6 and 14stone 2 3/4 pounds as of this morning  trained 5 years or just over only used last year for the first time on 3th cycle atm my 2th cycle was lixus gear well lets just say was bunk besides the low dose of deca ha not fun. gota eat like a mofo mate good clean foods train hard and lots of research taht you need to do a hell of alot more of  just saying not being bad.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

fook im 15stone and thought i was small! 11stone mate you need to start eating cows!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If you are not growing on 4600 cals, then eat more, simples.


----------

